# Pizzabestellung



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Aufgabe bekommen, wobei wir ein Pizzabestellungsprogramm schreiben sollen. Jedoch komme ich hier nicht weiter. Ich wäre dankbar, wenn jemand diese Aufgabe lösen könnte.

Dies ist die Aufgabenstellung:

Schreiben Sie ein *ausführbares Programm*, das eine Pizzabestellung simuliert.

Nach einer Begrüßung soll dem Benutzer ein Menü präsentiert werden, in dem 3 Optionen zur Auswahl stehen:


Salami Pizza 5.50Euro
Veggi Pizza 4.30Euro
Ende

Bei Auswahl einer Pizza wird ein entsprechender Preis aufsummiert und das Menü erscheint erneut.

Dieser Vorgang wird wiederholt, bis der Benutzer die 3. Option "Ende" wählt.

Dann wird nach der Lieferentfernung in vollen km gefragt und folgendermaßen ein Rabatt berechnet:

10 Prozent, wenn die Entfernung maximal 2km beträgt, weil der Lieferbote dann laufen kann
10 Prozent, wenn die Entfernung mindestens 20km beträgt, weil die Pizza dann kalt ankommt
*zusätzlich* 10 Prozent, wenn die Bestellung einen Wert von 10Euro überschreitet
*und zusätzlich* 10 Prozent, wenn die Bestellung einen Wert von 20Euro überschreitet (zusätzlich also 20% Rabatt bei Bestellungen über 20€)
Zuletzt wird der endgültige Rabatt und der resultierende Preis präsentiert und das Programm endet.

*Hinweis:*


Der Klassenname ist vorgegeben.
Die erhaltene Ausgabe muss exakt der erwarteten Ausgabe entsprechen.
Terminal.java kann verwendet werden, muss aber nicht.
Die Preise sind als "float" zu speichern.
Bei allen Ausgaben (außer der letzten) ist in der Musterlösung ein Zeilenumbruch (\n) angefügt.
Es wird kein Array benötigt.


----------



## JensXF (5. Jun 2021)

Die gleiche Aufgabe wurde heute schon hier gestellt. https://www.java-forum.org/thema/pizzabestellung.192320/
Vielleicht kennt ihr euch ja sogar und könnt die Aufgabe gemeinsam lösen.


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

JensXF hat gesagt.:


> Die gleiche Aufgabe wurde heute schon hier gestellt. https://www.java-forum.org/thema/pizzabestellung.192320/
> Vielleicht kennt ihr euch ja sogar und könnt die Aufgabe gemeinsam lösen.


Ich hatte die Frage aus Versehen zweimal gestellt.


----------



## thecain (5. Jun 2021)

Aus versehen mit 2 verschiedenen Accounts?


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

nein, nur mit diesem Account. Ich hoffe einfach, dass jemand diese Aufgabe lösen kann, weil ich hier nicht weiterkomme.


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Jun 2021)

Lion.King hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe einfach, dass jemand diese Aufgabe lösen kann,


Dieser Jemand wirst du sein, du willst es ja schließlich lernen. Es werden aber bestimmt einige helfen wollen. Was hast du denn bis jetzt? Zeig mal den Code.


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

public class Pizza {
    public static void main(String args[]) {
      System.out.println("Wilkommen! Bestellung:");
      System.out.println("'1' Salami Pizza 5,50Euro");
      System.out.println("'2' Veggie Pizza 4,30Euro");
      System.out.println("'3' Ende");
    }
}

Ich möchte es jetzt so haben, dass der Nutzer 1,2 oder 3 auswählt und dann die Preise solange addiert werden, bis 3 gewählt wird.
Ich hatte gedacht, switch zu verwenden, jedoch werden damit nur 3 case erstellt, aber nicht addiert.


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Jun 2021)

Lion.King hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte es jetzt so haben, dass der Nutzer 1,2 oder 3 auswählt und dann die Preise solange addiert werden, bis 3 gewählt wird.


Das ist nur ein kleiner Teil. Du solltest auch den Rest der Aufgabe strategisch planen. Es ist aber ein Anfang: Zunächst brauchst du etwas um die Eingaben eines Nutzers zu erhalten. Du hast bestimmt schon mal mit der Klasse Scanner gearbeitet.


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

Nein, wir hatten noch nicht damit im Unterricht gearbeitet.


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Jun 2021)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten Eingaben zu verarbeiten. Womit habt ihr gearbeitet?


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

switch(x){
          case '1': 
              System.out.println("Salami Pizza hinzugefuegt.");
              break;
          case '2': 
              System.out.println("Veggie Pizza hinzugefuegt.");
              break;
          case '3': 
              System.out.println("Ende");
              break;
      }
Hier hatte ich versucht, mit switch die Auswahl anzugeben. Wir haben bis jetzt mit if...else, do...while, switch, for und continue gearbeitet.


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Jun 2021)

Das ist der 2. Schritt. Woher bekommst du x?


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

x soll die Zahl sein, die der Nutzer eingibt, damit eines der 3 Möglichkeiten gewählt wird.


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Jun 2021)

Zeig doch mal deinen Code (mit Code-Tags) für die Nutzereingabe.


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

So muss die Eingabe und das Resultat aussehen.


----------



## CyborgIstDoof (5. Jun 2021)

Lion.King hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe einfach, dass jemand diese Aufgabe lösen kann








						Pizzabestellung
					

Hallo und zwar habe ich diese Aufgabe zu lösen, jetzt wäre meine Frage, wie speichere ich die Preise in float ein?  Schreiben Sie ein ausführbares Programm, das eine Pizzabestellung simuliert.   Nach einer Begrüßung soll dem Benutzer ein Menü präsentiert werden, in dem 3 Optionen zur Auswahl...



					www.java-forum.org
				






thecain hat gesagt.:


> Aus versehen mit 2 verschiedenen Accounts?





Lion.King hat gesagt.:


> nein, nur mit diesem Account



Logik ist auch nicht so deine Stärke, oder?


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

Ist mein erstes Mal in diesem Forum


----------



## CyborgIstDoof (5. Jun 2021)

Lion.King hat gesagt.:


> Ist mein erstes Mal in diesem Forum


Soll das eine Rechtfertigung für irgendetwas sein?

Oh, ich hab ausversehen jemand umgebracht, aber kein Problem, denn war ja mein erstes mal...


----------



## Lion.King (5. Jun 2021)

Wenn ich Ihre Gefühle in irgendeiner Hinsicht verletzt habe, entschuldige ich mich bei Ihnen.


----------



## mihe7 (6. Jun 2021)

Lion.King hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich Ihre Gefühle in irgendeiner Hinsicht verletzt habe, entschuldige ich mich bei Ihnen.


Keine Angst, @CyborgIstDoof hat keine Gefühle


----------



## Barista (6. Jun 2021)

Lion.King hat gesagt.:


> Ich wäre dankbar, wenn jemand diese Aufgabe lösen könnte.


Mach Dir keinen Stress.

Wenn Du es nicht hinbekommst, kannst Du immer noch als Pizzabote arbeiten.

Dann rechnet jemand anders für Dich, außer beim Wechselgeld.

2 km zu Fuß, Respekt, und das bis 67.


----------

